# Need 3 Divers / Private Numbers=Huge Snapper!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Instead of double posting the whole thing, here's the link in spearfishing section.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/spear-20-27-snapper-thurs-fri-sat-sun-need-3-divers-124619/

You'll see 20-27 pound huge snapper to shoot all day. Al the detials and cost are on the thread in the link.

Let me know if your wanting to go!
Contact me, either pm on here, by email me at [email protected]., or text or call me (850) 777-1221
If you have any questions, I can have filled tanks for you for tomorrow (Thursday the 12th) if this isn't enough notice to get tanks. Tomorrow we will be launching out of Pensacola at 8:30am


----------

